# What I found while cleaning out my hard drive



## envisionelec (Dec 14, 2005)

I found an entire replica of a PPI 4200AM in my PCB design software about 40% complete. The whole schematic is there, minus the power supply - and the PCB is well laid out. 

I have no idea why I would have put so much time into something like this other than for practice.

The layout is dated 2003 - I was temporarily unemployed that year. I must have been slightly bored!

Screenshot:










Weird, huh?


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

AutoCAD?


----------



## sonikaccord (Jun 15, 2008)

Ultiboard


----------



## envisionelec (Dec 14, 2005)

Notloudenuf said:


> AutoCAD?





sonikaccord said:


> Ultiboard


Eagle Professional. 

I've been a 10 year Eagle user. I started using Altium Designer last year; PADS this year. I have a little OrCad background, but my choice (if I have one) is Eagle. It's never let me down! 

Not shown are the multitude of air wires (nets). I turned those off for clarity. 

I figured out what I was doing with this layout. I had a picture of both sides of a 4200AM circuit board as well as the schematic that someone had drawn. I think I was trying to see how far I could get without having the actual amplifier in hand. 

I debated posting this. I thought it was funny that I spent that much time with it.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Very neat. Going to finish it? :lol:


----------



## envisionelec (Dec 14, 2005)

BowDown said:


> Very neat. Going to finish it? :lol:


Doubtful.


----------

